# Heat Vents



## wv outbacker (Feb 11, 2009)

I have a new 2013 Outback 250RS. I was wondering if anyone has ever changed the heat vents in them so that they can open and close to keep debris out. If so, what size did you use?

Thanks!


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

wv outbacker said:


> I have a new 2013 Outback 250RS. I was wondering if anyone has ever changed the heat vents in them so that they can open and close to keep debris out. If so, what size did you use?
> 
> Thanks!


I installed ones that open and close in our TT, I think they were 4"x10". Just pop one out and measure.

Still need to vac them every once in a while but at least it keeps stuff out of the duck work...


----------



## spidey (Aug 8, 2012)

Im going to do the same, or try those magnetic covers. Wonder how well they would work.

We noticed that the first trip, all the stuff that gets in there and thought, well thats a stupid design


----------



## susan/vt (May 16, 2010)

I have the magnetic covers in mine. They work fairly well. I also find that if I, oops, forget to remove them before turning on the furnace they do kind of lift up a bit and not melt. I don't like how they look. They are so white compared to the carpet or vinyl. I've thought about painting them to match but just haven't done it yet.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

I found that the quality of the factory installed vents was poor. I weigh about 200 pounds so I am not extremely overweight. That said, I stepped my foot through all three of the cheap vents.









I bought new 4 x 10 vents at Home Depot. I wanted them screwed in place so I did a 4-point drill operation. They look a lot more elegant ( $11.00 a piece ) then the factory junk. I like the antique bronze finish too. I must admit that I countersunk the corner holes slightly and bought some old bronze screws to give a more professional appearance.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Camping World has adjustable 4x10" vents in the same color as the stock vents. They also have screw holes, so no drilling is required. The best part about adjustable vents is being able to open/close them to balance the air flow.


----------



## spidey (Aug 8, 2012)

I think I will by some adjustable ones. I was going to go just magnetic covers but then maybe come off when walking, etc.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

I replaced our with a set of adjustable ones from Home Depot. Fastened 'em down with Scotch double stick tape (with the red protective stuff). Works like a charmer.


----------



## TennesseeOutback1 (Feb 1, 2008)

I just went to Lowes and found some vent filters! Cut them to size and have worked great so far!


----------



## spidey (Aug 8, 2012)

Im having trouble finding ones with the screw holes like the factory ones. Anyone else have luck. Leaving them loose in a walk through area I dont think is a good idea


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

spidey said:


> Im having trouble finding ones with the screw holes like the factory ones. Anyone else have luck. Leaving them loose in a walk through area I dont think is a good idea


http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/product/floor-registers/6224


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

for our solution - we hot melted Screen to the back of the factory vents - this catches debris and holds it there until you vacuum


----------



## spidey (Aug 8, 2012)

Insomniak said:


> Im having trouble finding ones with the screw holes like the factory ones. Anyone else have luck. Leaving them loose in a walk through area I dont think is a good idea


http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/product/floor-registers/6224
[/quote]

Thanks. If I cant find them locally I will go to that. REally all these are are roof vents, thats why they have the screws. Shouldbt be that hard to find


----------



## villui (Jun 6, 2012)

Costco has them 2 in a pack for $5.00 dark bronze finish adjustable vents.. same quality you get at Home Depot for 13.00 each

quote name='Leedek' date='10 October 2012 - 04:01 PM' timestamp='1349902884' post='428400']
I found that the quality of the factory installed vents was poor. I weigh about 200 pounds so I am not extremely overweight. That said, I stepped my foot through all three of the cheap vents.









I bought new 4 x 10 vents at Home Depot. I wanted them screwed in place so I did a 4-point drill operation. They look a lot more elegant ( $11.00 a piece ) then the factory junk. I like the antique bronze finish too. I must admit that I countersunk the corner holes slightly and bought some old bronze screws to give a more professional appearance.









[/quote]


----------



## wiscoheels (Oct 24, 2009)

We cut screening to fit the vents and then pushed them into the holes and trimmed away the screening. These stay year round and keeps debris out of the vents and makes it easier to vacuum.


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

spidey said:


> Im having trouble finding ones with the screw holes like the factory ones. Anyone else have luck. Leaving them loose in a walk through area I dont think is a good idea


I drilled holes for the screws on my replacement metal vent covers. 
Steve


----------

